# Farewell Taz Spaniel 13/10/97 - 18/2/12



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

On Saturday we had to say a sad farewell to our best boy Taz. Although his heart was still strong his legs and mind had let him down. After finding myself wanting to rant at the shoppers in the supermarket I thought that here, amongst friends, was a better place to announce our loss.
We had had Taz from 8 weeks old and can honestly say he had barely put a foot wrong in his 14 years. He loved everyone and everyone loved him. He truly was a very special dog. He has left a huge hole in the house and one we just don't know how to cope with. To say we are heartbroken would be an understatement - when will these tears stop? We knew we would feel sad but didn't expect this overwhelming sense of loss.
Our surviving dog Crackle is over 15 and has spent the last 2 days searching for Taz - I hope we can help her through it as much as she will help us.
We tried to think of Tazzys favourite place but couldn't think of one. His favourite place was always where-ever we were. So today he comes home to us, albeit in a small wooden box - I hope having him home will be of some comfort to us both.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Taz*

Took a good pose too!

(Photo)

Sorry for your loss. Bet Taz was well cared for.

TM


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss, we have a Springer as well (Henry) and I would not have believed how loving and faith full they are if I had not had one myself, I dread the day he might leave us.

Charlie


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys
So very sorry
Kev and Sue
x


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, it's not long since we lost our Cavalier and I know how big a hole that leaves in your life.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Sad to here of your loss

They are so much a part of your life

Aldra


----------



## ChocaMocha (Nov 26, 2010)

*Taz*

So sorry, I know just how you feel, one day when the hurt has gone you will think of him and smile.
Take care
CM


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. We had to have our older spaniel, only 12 at the time, put to sleep in 2010 because cancer finally got the better of him. Difficult going out to Spain with two dogs and coming back with one.

It will get better in time but you never forget them. Try and remember the good times, that helps a bit.

Mike


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

So sad to hear of your loss. A vet once told me that if you have more than one dog, and lose one, it is a good idea to let the remaining one(s) smell the one that has died and they seem to know that they won't be around any more.
We have had dogs for 20+ years and to be honest, I never got too upset when one went, unlike my wife. The one we have now is just the best and I can't contemplate not having her around so I dread the day and know now how anyone else feels who loves them so much as you obviously did. Best wishes and hope thing get better soon.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss.
Unlike many humans, dogs never let you down.
Our dogs are our best friends.

Dave p


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that - We know what it feels like

J&A


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

So sorry to read this. I have 3 springers....they bring such joy. You will have lots of wonderful memories to ease your pain.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear the sad news, it's never easy but thankfully, memories are forever. :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry to hear of your loss, just hold on to all those happy memories of Taz

Jan


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

so sorry for your loss, we lost our grumpy zac last year . we went to spain and france just after, and were away for 3 months it was very hard with out him ,he came every where with us , when we got home i said we would not get another dog ,but --- i was looking on the internet and found a rescue pup, she is a ****zu x yorky very bossy and totaly different to our golden retrievers, but the hole in our hearts is now filled , we miss our other dogs and talk about them . but katy has filled that emptyness and gives us reason to get up in the morning . only other dog owners can feel your loss xx

june


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for the loss of Taz, he looked like a right character. Been through what you are going through and its not easy. They just love you for you dont they no heirs and graces. RIP wee Taz.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Taz will always have a special place in your heart. 
Run free at the bridge Taz.
Lesley


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sorry for your loss Run free at the bridge Taz

Beyond The Rainbow


As much as I loved the life we had and all the times we played,
I was so very tired and knew my time on earth would fade.
I saw a wondrous image then of a place that's trouble-free
Where all of us can meet again to spend eternity.

I saw the most beautiful Rainbow, and on the other side
Were meadows rich and beautiful -- lush and green and wide!
And running through the meadows as far as the eye could see
Were animals of every sort as healthy as could be!
My own tired, failing body was fresh and healed and new
And I wanted to go run with them, but I had something left to do.

I needed to reach out to you, to tell you I'm alright
That this place is truly wonderful, then a bright Glow pierced the night.
'Twas the Glow of many Candles shining bright and strong and bold
And I knew then that it held your love in its brilliant shades of gold.

For although we may not be together in the way we used to be,
We are still connected by a cord no eye can see.
So whenever you need to find me, we're never far apart
If you look beyond the Rainbow and listen with your heart.



Jacquie


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Its nearly a year now since we lost Lucky, and we still haven't changed the computer wallpaper or avatar. We'll move on at some stage.
Its also taken untill just a couple of weeks ago for Beth, the younger one, to eat at Lucky's place in the kitchen. What if he had come back to find her there...?


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

We lost our little Jasper on the 08/06/2006 at 9.30 am. We had to take him to the vets, he was just to ill, he was only 12 1/2 years old.

When his name is mentioned I fill up, like you the house is too empty and your holidays dont feel the same.

After a few month of being heart broken we went to see a Miniature Schnauzer and fell in love with him, when we went to collect him we ended up buying his little companion as well.

We ended up with 2 Miniature Schnazuers Oscar and Max, I love them to bits, they will not replace Jasper no one could, but they will bring the light back in your heart.

PS They ride around on the platform of my mobility scooter and have taken over the house and motorhome.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read of your loss. Taz has had a good life with you and in time you will remember the good times you had together and will smile when you remember something Taz did.

Lots of cuddles for your remaining dog as he is missing Taz.

I dread the day when we will lose our old girl Jabulile she will be 15 in June. We have a youngster now of 18 months and I think she has given Jabulile a new lease of life.

Take care.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

So sorry to read of your loss.
I agree with Dave P - they never let you down.
The only time there has not been a dog in my life was when I was in the Army doing National Service.
The older I get the more difficult it is to cope when they die.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Very sorry for your sad loss. We are having to consider the same for my gun dog Jag (my avatar picture) as he has a large Liposarcoma on his front leg, about the size of a gapefruit. It is not causing him any problems at the moment, but the vet has given me two options, to remove the leg at the shoulder or to put him down. I am wrestling with this awful decision every day, wanting to do the best for him, but really doing what I want for me, as he has been a wonderful companion dog as well as a superb working dog.Obviously he will not be able work if I decide to have his leg removed. A horrible decision.

curlyboy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss. The tears get less frequent, but they return when you read about another person's loss. I have the ashes of our last 3 pets. Some find it strange and morbid. I find it a great comfort. I hope you do.

Run free at the bridge Taz


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

CurlyBoy said:


> . I am wrestling with this awful decision every day, wanting to do the best for him, but really doing what I want for me, as he has been a wonderful companion dog as well as a superb working dog.Obviously he will not be able work if I decide to have his leg removed. A horrible decision.
> 
> curlyboy


If it's any help my son had to make a similar decision a few years ago. After agonising like you he decided to go ahead and have the dog's leg amputated. Absolutely amazing how the dog coped with three legs. He was able to get around very well and went on to live into old age.

Mike


----------

